# Fogger in the basement?



## ocoee

I would use a Raid Fumigator not a fogger
Foggers are atomized liquid that will simply fall back to the ground without penetrating small voids and cracks
Fumigators turn into a smoke that will seep into every crack and crevice

I have never done a home basement cause we don't have them here
But I have treated in the crawl spaces of Checkers for flies and roaches with good results and under mausoleums for flies

Treat the basement with a sprayable boric acid compound like Timbor or Borid when you are finished


----------



## jkrodger

ok, probably a stupid question, but would the rapid fumigator still be flammable? Our gas furnace and water heater are in the basement and we'd kinda like to be able to treat the basement without shutting off the gas.


----------



## ocoee

I really don't know but I don't think so

Foggers are flammable because they are mostly kerosene 99.something %

Raid fumigators are a crystal that turns into smoke when it contacts water

The packaging should give that info very clearly because that is a valid concern

I know I have treated commercial kitchens with them when noone was looking and our equipment broke down on us
I just don't remember if pilot lights were specifically a concern with the fumigator, because they usually were with our fogging machines


----------



## ocoee

http://www.killsbugsdead.com/fop_fum_pre.asp

The label makes no mention of being flammable
Which it would if it was


----------



## jkrodger

thanks, we'll look into picking that up during one of our many trips to Home Depot and Lowes


----------



## justdon

*Dont think for a moment*

IF you think this will kill all possible termites in basement or adjacent spaces,,,you are sadly mistaken. Termites live inside of structures,,,like concrete block hollow spaces or similiar,,they are ALWAYS inside their mud tunnel controlled environment so they cant be touched with a bomb. To be prove positive of making a barrier they cant cross is drilling every void in every block and every few inches in solid concrete(like sidewalks,driveways and concrete floors),,,like where support posts support the middles, they love to come up thru concrete and stay "INSIDE" the wooden posts etc, or even walls or pipe posts.

Knew someone had their house completely barrier proofed and treated, guarenteed,,,pictures on one end wall were getting dim and hard to see. Termite treatment missed a small spot where steps connected to front door,,,they streamed thru there and took out the whole end wall of the house,,,wasnt enough studs, siding, even wallpaper to hold that wall up,,,they came up thru the walll and were eating the pictures out of the picture frames mounted on wall,,,one bite at a time.

Dont think termite treatment is a DIY project,,,it takes a good licensed treater to even have even odds!! AND chems that will actually work awhile!! IF you agree to drill the walls and do the grunt work,,,and he agrees and shows you how,,might save a nickel or two!!

MY 2 cents---pretax!!--just don--


----------



## Dutch1962

Fogging is only a temporary fix.(for pests like roaches) termites are as stated not gonna be touched. Those old bricks will basically 'soak up' any liquid that is not powder based. So if you can get a mixable powder(like demon wp) that will be a good barrier but for termites in a basement--I'd let a pro do it. You mentioned only seeing a small colony of termites--odds are you only saw a fraction of the colony since they are 'subterranean' and the numbers can be staggering. The carpenter ants also have more than you saw I'm sure. Older homes are especially challenging but for the bug work (non termite) you can handle it. Just arm yourself with a small bit of knowledge first before you spend alot of money at Lowes.

For info http://pestcemetery.com/?p=126 I have other articles too that may help on this site.

Good Luck


----------

